# Member visit



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 2, 2010)

After reading how I was unfit to care for Bob I wasn't sure I wanted to share these with the group.
But...my sister asked that I share them and so I shall.
I recently had to drive to Yvonne's house in Calif to make a tortoise switch and visit her and while I was there I was also going to drive a couple hundred more miles to meet with Tom to go and see his home and the infamous "ranch" and what a visit it was! Most of the animals are at the ranch. But he had a dog kenneled at his house who was just amazing. Tom took him out and ran him through a series of exercises that the dog understood very well. He didn't hesitate at all and went from being a happy dog to an attack dog in a heart beat. Tom didn't have to tell this guy twice what to do. As a retired dog trainer I was very impressed. This dog is a worker and knows just what to do. There were several dogs there that Tom said were actors not pets and they know their position in life very well. They weren't barking or very excited at seeing strangers. Yet they were bright and paid attention to what was going on. 
Tom is seriously good to look at and very social. He is friendly, intelligent and educated. It was very pleasant to visit with him. My main goal was to ride a camel and an elephant but unfortunately that was not to be. At first I was disappointed, but the visit was so much that the disappointment faded pretty fast.
I got a tour of his beautiful Southern Calif home with it's bright blue tiled pool. It was a very hot day but it was cool and dim inside the house. His 3 year old daughter Ava was going with us. She was bright and talkative and very well mannered.
So here are some pictures of what I saw...

I got to pet a Rhino, how cool was that...









He had herds of every kind of hoofed animal needed for a movie from camels, to goats, horses, oxen, buffalo,and too many more to list...




Big baby giraffe and zebra (beautiful black striped faces)...




Got to touch the giraffe's face...




OMG! A baby camel! How sweet is he? But I'm 5'8" and he was taller then me...




Such a beautiful face! All the animals are worked with so much that they can all be touched and petted and handled. They are all calm workers not pets...




More of the herds...




Need I say more???





He had large herds of any kind of animal needed. All of the pens were clean, none had old poop or garbage in them. They were all big enough and the animals looked healthy and well cared for.
When I was shown his tortoises I didn't have my camera so I didn't get pictures of them, but that simply gives me an excuse to go back for another visit. They are again well cared for and in great pens with lots of room. Daisy even looks feminine and it was easy to tell she was a girl. I was surprised as I thought all tortoises looked the same. Daisy is a girl, no doubt!
We also got to go for an In n Out burger...Tom's revenge on me as the day before I had some teeth pulled and a surgery done in my mouth and could only have some fries and a shake! That's mean all right!
I got to see and pet the elephants and got elephant snot on my face but that will be a second thread tomorrow. Thanks Tom, it was wonderful and exciting and I loved every minute of it!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2010)

It makes me wish I had gone with you. If I could have wiggled my nose or crossed my arms and nodded my head and just automatically been there...but I really HATE to travel on the highway. Barn sour. Love the pictures!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 2, 2010)

Dang, but you do get to do all the fun stuff!  You know in that horse picture? If it had been me visiting, Tom would of had me in the lot with therm and once I was in the same spot as your picture showed, he would have given the signal to kick.


----------



## terryo (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Maggie...what a great visit, and I loved all the pictures. You are a lucky gal for sure.


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 2, 2010)

a great visit, no doubt. and reason to go back! priceless~

teri


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm really glad you enjoyed it. I did too. Its fun for me to see things through "fresh" eyes again. When you see these amazing animals all day every day, you just sort of lose track of how special they really are. You'll have to come back for the camel ride.


----------



## Annieski (Sep 3, 2010)

Maggie--- Thanks for sharing your visit! It certainly puts "new light" on behind the scenes.


----------



## Traveller (Sep 3, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.
I especially love the giraffe wearing the fly mask.
I've only ever seen it on horses.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, can I come to your house please Tom?


----------



## Neal (Sep 3, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Tom is seriously good to look at



Does he look better than David Hasselhoff in a speedo?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 3, 2010)

Honestly I could have lived the rest of my life without seeing david hasseholf in a speedo, just sayin.


----------



## Annieski (Sep 3, 2010)

Maggie wrote:Member visit 
After reading how I was unfit to care for Bob I wasn't sure I wanted to share these with the group
Just curious--- why does someone feel you are "unfit" to care for BOB?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 3, 2010)

Annieski said:


> Maggie wrote:Member visit
> After reading how I was unfit to care for Bob I wasn't sure I wanted to share these with the group
> Just curious--- why does someone feel you are "unfit" to care for BOB?



ask Tyler or Candy, 
I used to write what I thought were silly entertaining stories about the stuff that Bob did. I would take a small thing and exaggerate it a lot or a little and make a funny story, but they were taken as Bob was too much for me to handle instead of the funny stories I was aiming for. They don't know me or Bob or how Bob is kept so they were just making it up that I can't handle him. It's obvious that neither has ever had to live with or handle a large growing animal. I told stories about how he escapes but then I had a secure fence built so he cannot escape now.


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2010)

Yourlocalpoet said:


> Wow, can I come to your house please Tom?



Yep. But, that's a long flight to come see a few animals.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 3, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Honestly I could have lived the rest of my life without seeing david hasseholf in a speedo, just sayin.



I can't think of anything sexier than David Hasselhoff in speedos.


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 3, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> ask Tyler or Candy,
> I used to write what I thought were silly entertaining stories about the stuff that Bob did. I would take a small thing and exaggerate it a lot or a little and make a funny story, but they were taken as Bob was too much for me to handle instead of the funny stories I was aiming for. They don't know me or Bob or how Bob is kept so they were just making it up that I can't handle him. It's obvious that neither has ever had to live with or handle a large growing animal. I told stories about how he escapes but then I had a secure fence built so he cannot escape now. Tyler does not care for me since I complained about one of his products, so since then he has it in for me and will say anything to make me look bad. Were he a decent businessman he would have either made it up for that one bad product or simply ignore me, but he prefers to harass me.



This is news to me.... I suggested that some people aren't cut out for sulcata ownership, and Maggie kinda got used as an example since Candy said she has a hard time with Bob, that was it. I don't have it in for anybody, and Maggie, you're still my buddy just like Yvonne and Meg, even though we've all had our differences in the past. I still think Candy is crazy, but she's a nice lady and I don't have a desire or the time to "cut down" anybody. Sorry this is off topic. Great pics of Tom's place. 



dmmj said:


> Honestly I could have lived the rest of my life without seeing david hasseholf in a speedo, just sayin.



Don't worry, it got deleted.... But the posts about Tyler being an aggressive bully are here to stay. Welcome to TFO!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 3, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > ask Tyler or Candy,
> ...


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2010)

Tyler, I'm sorry your post was deleted. I've taken steps to assure that doesn't happen again.


----------



## terryo (Sep 3, 2010)

[ 
Great now it looks like I spend all day thinking of david hasslehoff in a speedo. 




OMG! D...I can't stop laughing.. that is so funny.


----------



## Laura (Sep 3, 2010)

Tom.. is that where I think it is? Lost of charred looking trees in the background... 
Maggie.. you are one lucky lady!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Sep 3, 2010)

Great pics and please, please keep telling Bob stories. I laugh so hard at your stories and would miss them and so would so many others.


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2010)

Laura said:


> Tom.. is that where I think it is? Lost of charred looking trees in the background...
> Maggie.. you are one lucky lady!!!!!



Yep. I was up there with them the night those trees were charred. I told Maggie I can't do that for everybody, but it really meant a lot to her.


----------



## moswen (Sep 3, 2010)

Yourlocalpoet said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I could have lived the rest of my life without seeing david hasseholf in a speedo, just sayin.
> ...




Who is david hasselhoff and why does he think it's alright to wear a speedo?

Maggie, are you kidding, I've never met you but I'm pretty sure I'd put up some pretty high stakes on you being an awesome bob mom. 

Tom, I'm missing the middle part of the story, you keep all these animals for movies? If this is true, that's the best job EVER!!! I'm only slightly 200%jealous.


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2010)

moswen said:


> Yourlocalpoet said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...



You know, David Hasselhoff. "Knight Rider", "Baywatch".

I train animals for movies and television and most of these animals belong to some friends of mine at another ranch. We have our own animals too, but Maggies' camera was in the car for most of that.

Maybe she'll get some pics of my place on her next visit.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 4, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > ask Tyler or Candy,
> ...





And yet you don't think about NOT being an aggressive bully?


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 4, 2010)

Seriously Maggie, you need to get over it. I hardly go to sleep thinking about how I can make you look bad. If you don't like me, I don't give a damn. Move on with your life. I don't know why you and Candy can't seem to get me off your minds.


----------



## Isa (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow Maggie, I am so jealous!!!! I am happy you had a great time! Tom, you should post some pics of them more often  I am glad Maggie show them to us


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 5, 2010)

Geez, I knew Tom had animals but I had no idea just how large his place is and how many different pens and herds he has!

Surely you don't do all the husbandry yourself? How many hired hands do you have to help you with all that corral-cleaning?


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Geez, I knew Tom had animals but I had no idea just how large his place is and how many different pens and herds he has!
> 
> Surely you don't do all the husbandry yourself? How many hired hands do you have to help you with all that corral-cleaning?



Most of these pics are at a friends place. There are around 12 people who take care of all of these on a daily basis, plus a bunch of others who participate part-time. There are 7 full-timers at my ranch.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, I really enjoyed the pic and your narration Maggie. Tom I am looking forward to seeing YOUR place and animals, soon I hope.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

Crazy1 said:


> Wow, I really enjoyed the pic and your narration Maggie. Tom I am looking forward to seeing YOUR place and animals, soon I hope.



When do you want to come up? I'm in Santa Clarita.


----------



## TortieGal (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome! Maggie you are so lucky, thanks for sharing.


----------

